# akrapovic Titan



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Akrapovic make serious nice Ti exhausts for Porsche and Motorbikes, now release for the GT-R.

Looks nice, very similar to ours 










Evolution exhaust system for Nissan GT-R - Akrapovic

5.890,00 EUR 

Available from GTC


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

must sound like hell


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

So what you're trying to say is, "look how good value our GTC Titan range is!"


----------



## Pie-Man (Jun 18, 2008)

Akros bike stuff is the highest quality in terms of weld & fit that you can get! Had no idea that they were getting into car stuff? I seriously doubt that anyone could out perform them?

Must consult "she that must be obeyed" as regards a purchase for the new toy!?!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Results:


> Akropovic have now completed their highly anticipated titanium Evolution exhaust for the Nissan GT-R. This exhaust encompasses the full system from the front / Y pipes back and deletes the secondary catalytic converters on the way.
> 
> In doing so the entire exhaust loses 17.3kg in weight due to the titanium construction and simplified silencer setup, total weight is 14.3kg. The exhaust gas flow is also enhanced greatly by a the larger diameter piping resulting in some signifcant horsepower and torque gains. Horsepower is increased by up to 17hp @ 6260rpm while torque is increased by 56.1Nm @ 2600rpm (41.4 lb/ft).


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Akro is amazing quality.

My 997 GT2 had an Akropovic Ti exhaust as factory standard fitment.

Very pricey though.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

How much?uke:uke:uke:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Akrapovic make serious nice Ti exhausts for Porsche and Motorbikes, now release for the GT-R.
> 
> Looks nice, very similar to ours
> 
> ...


5.890,00 EUR might have given a hint.


----------



## citroevo (May 6, 2008)

17 HP increase is it with or without Y-pipe?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

citroevo said:


> 17 HP increase is it with or without Y-pipe?


with Y-pipe 

TBH don't take too much notice of power claims, as every 35 different, every dyno reading different.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I got the first system today......the first world wide which has been shipped from Akrapovic to a tuner/customer....

Installed it today and it sounds absolutly awesome,fitment is very good and the way it is manufactured is by far better then anything else i have ever seen(maybe the Nismo one is better,but is 2-3 times the price....)

Will put pictures up later:thumbsup:

Alex


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

£6k for an exhaust? It better be good!

Any idea how loud it is? Probably too loud for most UK circuits anyway...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> £6k for an exhaust? It better be good!
> 
> Any idea how loud it is? Probably too loud for most UK circuits anyway...


No,its loud,but still ok,the catback even has a "E" marking and can be driven within every european country legal:thumbsup:

Will measure it as soon as i have time for it


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> No,its loud,but still ok,the catback even has a "E" marking and can be driven within every european country legal:thumbsup:
> 
> Will measure it as soon as i have time for it


Thanks. 1 metre at 45 degrees from the pipe at 3/4 max revs is the standard static test I think.

Problem we have is plenty of UK circuits have live drive-by noise monitoring and the GT-R makes a lot more noise on boost obviously.

Loads of totally standard sports cars have been thrown off for noise. My F430 at Bedford Autodrome for one...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Thanks. 1 metre at 45 degrees from the pipe at 3/4 max revs is the standard static test I think.
> 
> Problem we have is plenty of UK circuits have live drive-by noise monitoring and the GT-R makes a lot more noise on boost obviously.
> 
> Loads of totally standard sports cars have been thrown off for noise. My F430 at Bedford Autodrome for one...


94,5 db,1 Meter and 45degrees sideways,measured in my workshop....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks, that was quick! And very quiet actually. My Milltek Y-pipe alone measure 100dB...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Thanks, that was quick! And very quiet actually. My Milltek Y-pipe alone measure 100dB...


Its a well engenieered exhaust,no just a few pieces of pipe welded together:thumbsup:

Im going for a testdrive later.....tunnels,here i come:thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

After a 30km testdrive i have to say,the exhaust is how a exhaust should be,not to noisy inside,sounds very good on the driveby.

Sounds much better then any other GTR exhaust i have heard befor,most of them are just loud or have a cheap sounding noise,this Akrapovic exhaust is how it should have been from the factory. No droning noise at typical autobahnspeed(2500-3000rpm)

A bit more data on the exhaust,most pipings are one piece and mandrel bent,not usual on titanium exhausts,the mainpipe diameter is 84mm,which should be enough for some serious power,the tailpipes are around 4-5mm bigger each then stock....,the y-pipe has 2 silencers + 2 flex sections. 

Will put pictures of the exhaust up tomorrow:thumbsup:

Alex


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

can you post up some vids of so we can hear the exhaust?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

bhp said:


> can you post up some vids of so we can hear the exhaust?


We are having a GTR meet at the weekend....will do videos with the Video Vbox then,for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

do you have pics of it ? in the box, laid on the ground, mounted?
thanks


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

jiaim said:


> do you have pics of it ? in the box, laid on the ground, mounted?
> thanks


Everything.....will be up tomorrow:thumbsup:

@David.Yu: do we see us on the 22.10.09.....heard youre coming


----------



## Pie-Man (Jun 18, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Will put pictures of the exhaust up tomorrow


Thanks Alex!

Will look forward to this! As soon as I found that there was an Akro system it went on my shopping list! Had many great experiences of their cans and systems on my road & race motorbikes. Workmanship & performance usually second to none!

Tim


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> Everything.....will be up tomorrow:thumbsup:
> 
> @David.Yu: do we see us on the 22.10.09.....heard youre coming


Fantastic, you must be one of the 6 or 7 GT-Rs going!
Yes, I'll be there as the token Brit.

Anybody wanting to join us for a proper track day (NOT public day) at the Ring where the full straight will be open, contact me ASAP.

The day is on the 22nd, I will be heading out for the BBQ on the evening of the 21st.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

F---------------CK !


I would dream to be in europe right now.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Fantastic, you must be one of the 6 or 7 GT-Rs going!
> Yes, I'll be there as the token Brit.
> 
> Anybody wanting to join us for a proper track day (NOT public day) at the Ring where the full straight will be open, contact me ASAP.
> ...


Im coming in the morning,but i will be there.....

Alex


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello,

here are two more images


----------



## Pie-Man (Jun 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hello, here are two more images


Hmmm ... ... Engineering porn ... ...  ... ... does that make me a sad old duffer?!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Here are some more....if my wife and time allows i will do a nice in car video later


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

nice ! why they did'nt chose to you a symetric setup like the milltek ?










any impact in the gas flow balance and sound? 

just curious to know if they talked to you about it.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Dont know it exactly,but the Akrapovic system is having as little bends as needed...youre not getting any flow restrictions so far behind in the exhaustsystem just because they are not symetric...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Quality looks amazing.
But there don't appear to be any flex sections in the Y-pipe? I would have thought that essential long term.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Quality looks amazing.
> But there don't appear to be any flex sections in the Y-pipe? I would have thought that essential long term.


It is amazing.

There is some flex section,with springs and gaskets,not cheap flexpipes which can fail...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Look forward to seeing and hearing it in person next week!

Would also be interesting in seeing how your KW suspension compares to stock.

Dare I ask if your new engine is still stock, or would you rather not say?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Look forward to seeing and hearing it in person next week!
> 
> Would also be interesting in seeing how your KW suspension compares to stock.
> 
> Dare I ask if your new engine is still stock, or would you rather not say?


My whole car is stock,everything......:chuckle:


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

When i ordered my GT-R, first thing that I did was to mail Akrapovic to see if they were perhaps planning something. This was in Dec 08, and to my great satisfaction the answer was "check our website in Sept 09, you'll be pleasantly surprised".

I am sure its a kickin' smokin' exhaust without par, considering what they do for Porsche, M3 BMWs and (of course!) bikes.

First thing that I will install after my car arrives will be the exhaust - Slovenia is just tad away, easy to go to their factory


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

EvolutionVI, thanks for the info and those photos.

Now please bring us some nice videos  

Thanks in advance


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

FiLi said:


> EvolutionVI, thanks for the info and those photos.
> 
> Now please bring us some nice videos
> 
> Thanks in advance


Done one yesterday,but you cant hear is good....will do better ones today(hopefully):chuckle:


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

When you have time alex, would you please please do one on the autobahn. I know it is not really representativ but would be nice.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> Done one yesterday,but you cant hear is good....will do better ones today(hopefully):chuckle:


I'll help you shoot a drive-by one next week if you like Alex.


----------



## Nicks_Pop (Jul 12, 2009)

jiaim said:


> nice ! why they did'nt chose to you a symetric setup like the milltek ?
> 
> any impact in the gas flow balance and sound?


There's probably no real advantage to a true symmetric setup, other than perhaps looks. At any rate the gas flow is higher at the end of the long pipe leading to the split than after the 2 mufflers. And if you look at EvolutionVI's underbody shot, you'll see that the Akrapovic does a pretty good job of making an almost straight piece of pipe all the way aft of the Y-pipe, which is what really counts.


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

Nicks_Pop said:


> There's probably no real advantage to a true symmetric setup, other than perhaps looks. At any rate the gas flow is higher at the end of the long pipe leading to the split than after the 2 mufflers. And if you look at EvolutionVI's underbody shot, you'll see that the Akrapovic does a pretty good job of making an almost straight piece of pipe all the way aft of the Y-pipe, which is what really counts.


thanks for the explanation, so in fact the exhaust must be equal lenght just befor the turbos.

i just love how the midpipe is engineered : look a the "y" part it has a very distinctive shape.

evoVI : what are the diameter of the exhaust? primarie of the midpipe, the center section and the rear muffler section?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> I'll help you shoot a drive-by one next week if you like Alex.


That would be perfect,David:bowdown1:

@Jiaim:

Havent measured exactly,the the mainpipe is around 83-84mm,the tailpipes are around 4-5 mm bitter then standard...shouold be big enough for some power:chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

YouTube - Importracing Nissan R35 GTR Akrapovic exhaust sound video

Just a short video of the exhaustsound....will do a better one in daylight soon.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

problem with you tube?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> problem with you tube?


Works fine from all my computers....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yup works fine for me too.

I haven't got round to viewing my video from the Ring yet, but if the vid of your car in the car park comes out well, I'll try to post it up too.

I must say the quality of what I could see was exemplary. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh Alex I love that sound!

Not as raspy as a lot of others, which I dislike.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> YouTube - Importracing Nissan R35 GTR Akrapovic exhaust sound video
> 
> Just a short video of the exhaustsound....will do a better one in daylight soon.


Sounds brilliant - mmmhh want one - will have to wait though!


----------

